# Don't be this person



## Eric

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaModel3/comments/s8sqbk


----------



## Clix Pix

That really sucks!  Anyone who lives in an apartment building which provides only a couple of charging stations for electric vehicles should be mindful of the needs of others who also might want to charge up their own vehicle.....


----------



## Roller

Eric said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/TeslaModel3/comments/s8sqbk



Looks like the culprit's car isn't even plugged in. The apartment should fine or otherwise penalize drivers who do this, or even have their car towed. I think I see a layer of dust on the hood — seems like a choice place for a message.


----------



## Joe

Maybe the guy is dead in his apt.


----------



## Eric

Roller said:


> Looks like the culprit's car isn't even plugged in. The apartment should fine or otherwise penalize drivers who do this, or even have their car towed. I think I see a layer of dust on the hood — seems like a choice place for a message.






JagRunner said:


> Maybe the guy is dead in his apt.



Right, when you look at that image full size it's filthy, maybe the need to do a welfare check lol. But yeah, I would be complaining. It's one thing to leave it overnight or something but to just park and hog it is BS.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Eric said:


> Right, when you look at that image full size it's filthy, maybe the need to do a welfare check lol. But yeah, I would be complaining. It's one thing to leave it overnight or something but to just park and hog it is BS.



My boss parked his Model 3 in a charging spot in a shopping centre in London. When he hit the charging level he had set it to, he got pinged on his phone to move his car or be charged x per every 15 minutes. Can’t recall the price, but it wasn’t cheap!


----------



## DT

Truck and a tow strap ... problem solved.


----------



## Herdfan

Run into a similar situation with diesel pumps as most stations only have a couple.   And they are in combination with gas ones.  So people just pull into them when plenty of other gas only pumps are available.

And then give us dirty looks when pull behind them to wait.


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Run into a similar situation with diesel pumps as most stations only have a couple.   And they are in combination with gas ones.  So people just pull into them when plenty of other gas only pumps are available.
> 
> And then give us dirty looks when pull behind them to wait.




I was behind a guy once, he was at the first pump (so to speak), could've pulled up to the empty second pump.  I asked him politely if he'd mind pulling up, he said, "Sorry, I'm already out of my car ..."



I guess the fancy lad in the Mercedes couldn't be bothered to offer the guy in the Mustang a little courtesy.   So I do the full on back up, swing around back in the #2 on the other side.  Then while my car is filling up, I stand right in front on the pump on my side, with just my head showing from the eyes up ... and make googly eyes at him.  Hahahaha, he stopped even looking


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> My boss parked his Model 3 in a charging spot in a shopping centre in London. When he hit the charging level he had set it to, he got pinged on his phone to move his car or be charged x per every 15 minutes. Can’t recall the price, but it wasn’t cheap!



Yeah, most stations tell you when you start charging that there will be a fee for lingering after the charge which makes sense.


----------



## DT

Eric said:


> Yeah, most stations tell you when you start charging that there will be a fee for lingering after the charge which makes sense.




It gives you some lead time too, since it can predict when it'll be done.  I think mine notified me at least 5 minutes before, maybe more[?]

However, idle fees are only supposed to be charged when a charging location is 50% or more full, and at 100% the idle fee doubles (in the US it's $0.50/minute 50-99% and $1.00/minute at 100%)  The problem has been incorrect reporting from the stalls, etc., so there's been some cases of people leaving their cars on charging after complete, at a location under 50% in use and still getting charged.


----------



## rdrr

Hate the people that fill up and then when they are done go into the store and shop for 10 minutes.


----------



## Herdfan

rdrr said:


> Hate the people that fill up and then when they are done go into the store and shop for 10 minutes.




The FedEx Ground drivers did this all the time at a c-store just down from their ramp.  The mistake they made was blocking an aforementioned diesel pump when I was needing to fill up.  Opened the back door of one of the unattended vehicles and took a pic of the door open.  Mailed that pic and a pic of the side of the truck with the Contractor's name to the Contractor and told them if I ever see one of their trucks unattended again, this pic was going to the Head of Security of FedEx.

Not been an issue since.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I'm sure their shared laundry room habits are just as stellar.


----------



## Joe

Herdfan said:


> Run into a similar situation with diesel pumps as most stations only have a couple.   And they are in combination with gas ones.  So people just pull into them when plenty of other gas only pumps are available.
> 
> And then give us dirty looks when pull behind them to wait.




I've done that, but it's not on purpose. I'm just not paying attention to which pumps have diesel on them. I usually just pull up to whichever pump is open.


----------



## Herdfan

JagRunner said:


> I've done that, but it's not on purpose. I'm just not paying attention to which pumps have diesel on them. I usually just pull up to whichever pump is open.




The biggest issue is a Catch-22.  Most stations place the diesel pumps at the ends of the row.  This makes it easier for larger diesel vehicles to get in and out.  But it also makes it easier for everyone else to get in and out, so they use them.  Would like see them go back to the old days when the diesel pumps were over at the edge of the lot and basically forgotten about.


----------



## Joe

rdrr said:


> Hate the people that fill up and then when they are done go into the store and shop for 10 minutes.




True story 

When I lived in Dallas I would stop in West, Tx (the town) on the way back to Dallas at this place called Czech Stop. They are known for their Kolaches. This place is ALWAYS packed. Like you are going to wait in a long line to place your order. So I put gas and there is literally no where to move and park at this place. The place is that packed. So I left my car at the pump and went inside to get my order. I'm not sure how long I was inside. This was over 10 years ago.  But when I came back out to my car this lady came up and was screaming at me like a crazy person because I left my car there while I went inside to get my kolaches. I looked at her and just fucking laughed, got in my car, and left eating my kolaches on the drive back home lol - I would have moved if there were ANY PLACE TO MOVE AND PARK, but there wasn't. That being said, if you are dying to put gas only why are you going to the Czech Stop? I would never go there if I was needing gas only because it is too crowded. What she wanted to do was exactly what I had done. Put gas and then go inside and place an order. Some people are bold. She didn't know if I was a crazy person with a gun, but she's running her mouth. 

I don't see a problem with filling up at a gas station and then going inside to shop for a bit. The person doing this is obviously a paying customer using the services. It's not some random person just parking there and leaving the premises. The solution is to go to a different gas station that is less busy. That is why I avoid Buc-ee's when I need gas only, because it is too damn popular and crowded. I will only stop there when I need gas, a clean bathroom, and food.


----------



## Joe

Herdfan said:


> The biggest issue is a Catch-22.  Most stations place the diesel pumps at the ends of the row.  This makes it easier for larger diesel vehicles to get in and out.  But it also makes it easier for everyone else to get in and out, so they use them.  Would like see them go back to the old days when the diesel pumps were over at the edge of the lot and basically forgotten about.




That's exactly why I use those pumps because they are at the end of the row away from other cars for the most part. And it's easier to get in and out of the station.


----------



## Herdfan

JagRunner said:


> True story
> 
> When I lived in Dallas I would stop in West, Tx (




Which is ironically, in eastern TX.   

Did you ever eat at Snuffer's?


----------



## Eric

All of this makes me grateful for home charging. I used to hate coming home and then having to gas up before my next trip, this change has made life a lot easier.


----------



## rdrr

JagRunner said:


> True story
> 
> When I lived in Dallas I would stop in West, Tx (the town) on the way back to Dallas at this place called Czech Stop. They are known for their Kolaches. This place is ALWAYS packed. Like you are going to wait in a long line to place your order. So I put gas and there is literally no where to move and park at this place. The place is that packed. So I left my car at the pump and went inside to get my order. I'm not sure how long I was inside. This was over 10 years ago.  But when I came back out to my car this lady came up and was screaming at me like a crazy person because I left my car there while I went inside to get my kolaches. I looked at her and just fucking laughed, got in my car, and left eating my kolaches on the drive back home lol - I would have moved if there were ANY PLACE TO MOVE AND PARK, but there wasn't. That being said, if you are dying to put gas only why are you going to the Czech Stop? I would never go there if I was needing gas only because it is too crowded. What she wanted to do was exactly what I had done. Put gas and then go inside and place an order. Some people are bold. She didn't know if I was a crazy person with a gun, but she's running her mouth.
> 
> I don't see a problem with filling up at a gas station and then going inside to shop for a bit. The person doing this is obviously a paying customer using the services. It's not some random person just parking there and leaving the premises. The solution is to go to a different gas station that is less busy. That is why I avoid Buc-ee's when I need gas only, because it is too damn popular and crowded. I will only stop there when I need gas, a clean bathroom, and food.



I understand there are two side to the story and you are right about that she didn't know if you were a crazy person.  However I'd say that you were equally lucky that she wasn't packing (Texas) or a guy that is bigger than you didn't pummel you over it.   I don't think I would have run my mouth and screamed at the top of my lungs at you, but you definitely would have gotten a glare and a frustrated "come on man" raising the arm gesture.  I don't know Czech Stops, but we have Cumberland Farms convenience store that commonly have the cheapest gas around the area.  Plus it's just being neighborly to not tie up an unused pump when people who are waiting


----------



## Joe

Herdfan said:


> Which is ironically, in eastern TX.
> 
> Did you ever eat at Snuffer's?




Yes, my best friend in Dallas loves that place.


----------



## quagmire

JagRunner said:


> True story
> 
> When I lived in Dallas I would stop in West, Tx (the town) on the way back to Dallas at this place called Czech Stop. They are known for their Kolaches. This place is ALWAYS packed. Like you are going to wait in a long line to place your order. So I put gas and there is literally no where to move and park at this place. The place is that packed. So I left my car at the pump and went inside to get my order. I'm not sure how long I was inside. This was over 10 years ago.  But when I came back out to my car this lady came up and was screaming at me like a crazy person because I left my car there while I went inside to get my kolaches. I looked at her and just fucking laughed, got in my car, and left eating my kolaches on the drive back home lol - I would have moved if there were ANY PLACE TO MOVE AND PARK, but there wasn't. That being said, if you are dying to put gas only why are you going to the Czech Stop? I would never go there if I was needing gas only because it is too crowded. What she wanted to do was exactly what I had done. Put gas and then go inside and place an order. Some people are bold. She didn't know if I was a crazy person with a gun, but she's running her mouth.
> 
> I don't see a problem with filling up at a gas station and then going inside to shop for a bit. The person doing this is obviously a paying customer using the services. It's not some random person just parking there and leaving the premises. The solution is to go to a different gas station that is less busy. That is why I avoid Buc-ee's when I need gas only, because it is too damn popular and crowded. I will only stop there when I need gas, a clean bathroom, and food.




If there isn’t a parking spot to move to, ok. 

But if there is a parking spot to move to, move the car to that spot and free up the pump.


----------



## cloudflare420

Yeah, I see this often at public chargers. EVs that aren’t actually plugged in and other random ICE cars


----------



## quagmire

cloudflare420 said:


> Yeah, I see this often at public chargers. EVs that aren’t actually plugged in and other random ICE cars




Yeah. Even if there isn't a spot open, don't ICE a charger. And the spot isn't a perk for people who drive EV's as a reward for switching. It's there to charge. Don't park an EV there if you are not going to charge.

Simple etiquette people......

Also, don't dump trash at superchargers.


----------

